# Fluval 3.0- any good



## alanchown (7 Nov 2018)

Has anyone used the Fluval 3.0? I like a gizmo!

Is it any good? Is one enough for a tank? I have the Chihiros A series at present and had to buy 2 as the spread was not great.

Alan


----------



## john dory (7 Nov 2018)

I have one.
You can fiddle with all the different colours..but I just have everything on full blast.
Mine is 2ft off the substrate..behind a glass inner lid.
Plants like it,which is all I care about.


----------



## tam (7 Nov 2018)

I have one and it seems to work great. The only draw back is the lack of customisation in the light periods - you basically have ramp up, day, ramp down, night. You can set the time/duration and colour for those - which is great the app works well, but you can't, for example, have a split light period, or a period of blue light in the evening before total off.


----------



## Tommy (7 Nov 2018)

I was asking my LFS about these and they claim the Interpet Tri Spec 2 is a much better light. How true this is I have no idea. Maybe someone on here knows more about these lights. https://www.interpet.co.uk/Products/Lighting/LEDs/Tri-Spec-2-Max-Output-LED-116-124cm


----------



## Edvet (7 Nov 2018)

Tommy said:


> they claim


Claiming is not "proving"


----------



## alanchown (7 Nov 2018)

I have a 200L 100CM tank- would 1 be enough? As I say I was a bit disappointed with the 'spread' of light on the Chihiros and the light is very 'white'. I'm redoing my tank with a view to keeping Dwarf Rainbowfish and was thinking the this may give off a 'nicer' light. I have planted some Rotala so bright light is necessary.


----------



## tam (7 Nov 2018)

alanchown said:


> I have a 200L 100CM tank- would 1 be enough? As I say I was a bit disappointed with the 'spread' of light on the Chihiros and the light is very 'white'. I'm redoing my tank with a view to keeping Dwarf Rainbowfish and was thinking the this may give off a 'nicer' light. I have planted some Rotala so bright light is necessary.



Would depend on the height and width of the tank, the spread is 120 degrees.


----------



## john dory (7 Nov 2018)

My rotala do ok with it


----------



## Tommy (7 Nov 2018)

Edvet said:


> Claiming is not "proving"



They said they took the fluval and the tri spec 2 to a customer that had a huge tank the fluval couldn't reach the substrate properly but the tri spec2 did no problem. I believe the tri spec 2 can also be used for marine tanks and coral.


----------



## alanchown (7 Nov 2018)

Tank is 45cm deep.


----------

